# 4 Slots of RAM but only seeing 2?



## ecjwz (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi guys i created an account just for this haha

anyways,
My laptop is a Samsung NP300E5C-A07US running windows 8 64 bit
In task manager for win8, i see that memory says slots used 1 out of 4, which is currently 4 GB,
but when i opened my laptop i can only see two. Help please?!

It also says slot 1: empty; slot 2: empty; slot 3: 4.0 GB,1333 MHz; slot 4: empty


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

I'm confused on your post. When you open up the computer you see two sticks of RAM but Windows says only 1 slot is being used?

Does Windows see the 4GB?


----------



## ecjwz (Jan 26, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> I'm confused on your post. When you open up the computer you see two sticks of RAM but Windows says only 1 slot is being used?
> 
> Does Windows see the 4GB?


thanks for the welcome! 
when i open it up i only see one slot occupied by the 4GB and there is another slot open on top. windows does see the 4GB but says that there are 4 slots which i am confused about


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Windows really doesn't know how many slots there are. Where do you see this?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your Samsung NP300E5C-A07US has two RAM slots. 
The standard RAM included at purchase is 2x2GB 1333MHz. It will accept up to 2x4GB 1333MHz or 1600MHz.


----------



## ecjwz (Jan 26, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Windows really doesn't know how many slots there are. Where do you see this?


im not home right now so i can only tell you the task manager from windows 8 and i use cpuid also. ill see if i can screenshot what i mean when i get back home


----------



## ecjwz (Jan 26, 2013)

Tyree said:


> Your Samsung NP300E5C-A07US has two RAM slots.
> The standard RAM included at purchase is 2x2GB 1333MHz. It will accept up to 2x4GB 1333MHz or 1600MHz.


thanks tyree i was actually wondering if i could upgrade to 1600 MHz.. would there be a difference?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your Mobo will accept 1600MHz but I doubt you'll see enough difference to warrant the price and your 4GB of RAM should be more than enough.


----------

